# Cats tail cut off



## Austin Williams (Sep 14, 2019)

My sons were roughhousing and they ****ing slammed a door into the cats tail and half of its missing and there a red thing thats a couple inches what do I do?! do i need to take him to a vet or can i treat him at home somehow??!!


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Get him to a vet. The thing sticking out could be bone. The cat is also likely a bit in shock. The tail will need proper dressing and any remaining tissue or bone attended to. I would guess some antibiotics as well as possible pain medicine.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Vets, ASAP please! This is an emergency and can't wait till the morning.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

You have to be kidding.
Vets ASAP your poor cat will be suffering extreme pain


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Wondering if you were able to get the kitty to the vet. How is the kitty now?


----------

